# SCIM don't work with KDE, but with qt apps

## Greisby

Hi,

I'm trying to get scim/skim to work on my machine.

It works half : ok with qt apps (ex. firefox), but not with kde ones.

Here what works ahd what do not work:

1. QT apps:

-deadkeys OK-compose key: OK-scim input OK

2. KDE apps:

-deadkeys: NO (^`'~)-compose key: NO-scim input: NO EFFECT

I can choose the input method, but it doesn't affect the input...

I have 3 IM choices in the "Select Input Method" contextual menu:

1. Simple composing input method2. XIM3. scim

I tried them all - none of them did work.

I asked in the German and Documentation forums, but nobody could help me.

SCIM/SKIM und German Tastatur layout Problem

Japanese Input (in KDE & Gnome)

I was suggested to ask here, so... do anybody have a clue?

----------

## liuspider

I am a bit confused: in general, if pure Qt apps works, KDE should work just fine.

Firefox is not based on Qt: it is a gtk+2 app!

if you do not have qtimm-bc flag set when you compiled qt, then you have to setup XMODIFIER variable correctly, please see the details in our wiki:

http://www.scim-im.org/wiki/documentation/install_configure/all/configuration_of_system

----------

## Greisby

Oh yes, of course. Sorry.

Read "gtk" instead of "qt" in my post.

Pure Qt apps do not work either.

I have the immqt-bc use flag.

```
# etcat -u qt

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend   : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags        ]

[          : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

 U I [ Found these USE variables in : x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r2 ]

 + + cups     : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + doc      : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - firebird : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 + + gif      : Adds GIF image support

 + + ipv6     : Adds support for IP version 6

 + + mysql    : Adds mySQL support

 + + nas      : Adds support for network audio sound

 + + odbc     : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + opengl   : Adds support for OpenGL

 - - postgres : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + sqlite   : unknown

 + + xinerama : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you tostretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + zlib     : Adds support for zlib (de)compression

 + - immqt    : unknown

 + + immqt-bc : unknown

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too
```

I have the following lines in .xprofile :

```
export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

export GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

export QT_IM_SWITCHER=imsw-multi

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim
```

I also have LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8 in .xinitrc

To install scim, I followed this post : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=263174&highlight=unicode+utf8+utf8

I just realized that immqt is now set by default.

 *Quote:*   

>  + - immqt    : unknown

 

And in this post, it's written that :

 *Quote:*   

> immqt-bc - lets Qt handle different input methods without recompiling everything. immqt has a similar effect, but require all dependancies to Qt be recompiled. You can set immqt if you are doing a new installation or upgrading to a new version that needs recompiling anyways, it is alright to use this flag. DO NOT USE BOTH FLAGS AT THE SAME TIME. DO NOT MIX PACKAGES BUILT WITH A COMBONATION OF THESE FLAGS. This will change for Qt4. 

 

I will try adding -immqt to my use flags and to do an emerge --newuse

I'll tell you if that works.

----------

## aricaldeira

Hi,

I'm having the same problems as Greisby. The only issue I've managed to solve was the deadkeys' one. 

I reemerged scim-qtimm, and when skim starts it starts the "Keyboard" IM, which, I suppose, is the stardard keyboard input, and my abnt-2 keyboard deadkeys work perfectly. I think that scim-qtimm has to be built before scim for this to work, otherwise, even when you set QT_IM_MODULE=scim, qt/kde applications really seems to use xim instead, and this completely cripples the deadkeys.

GTK applications work fine, I have no problems in OpenOffice 2.0 beta and Firefox, like this: japanese: 漢字、金曜日，すごい！, chinese: 我是巴西人，你好吗（你好嗎）， 谢谢 （謝謝)，unicode: eĥoŝanĝo ĉiuĵaŭde. But in no qt/kde application this works like above. I keep pressing ctrl+space, but nothing happens. Also clicking the skim icon and selecting Anthy or Smart PinYin does nothing but change the skim icon...

My installed packages are: scim-qtimm 0.8.5-r1, scim-1.2.1, skim-1.2.2, scim-anthy-0.3.1, scim-chinese-0.4.2, anthy-6300, scim an qt both compiled with immqt-bc, qt-3.3.4-r3, kde-meta-3.4.

My locale is set to pt_BR.UTF-8.

This is the code I get when I start, eg, kate in konsole, before type anything

```

QScimInputContext: 0x85d76a8->setFocus(), focusWidget()=0x859e180

QScimInputContext: 0x85d76a8->unsetFocus(), focusWidget()=0x859e180

```

And this is what I get when I try ctrl+space, ctrl+shift and try to type anything. The skim icon doesn't change during this process:

```

QScimInputContext: 0x85d76a8->setFocus(), focusWidget()=0x859e180

QScimInputContext: 0x85d76a8->unsetFocus(), focusWidget()=0x859e180

QScimInputContext: 0x85d76a8->setFocus(), focusWidget()=0x859e180

QScimInputContext: 0x85d76a8->unsetFocus(), focusWidget()=0x859e180

QScimInputContext: 0x85d76a8->setFocus(), focusWidget()=0x859e180

IC setMicroFocus (39, 88), (0, 14)

IC setMicroFocus (39, 88), (0, 14)

IC setMicroFocus (39, 88), (0, 14)

IC setMicroFocus (39, 88), (0, 14)

QScimInputContext: 0x85d76a8->unsetFocus(), focusWidget()=0x859e180

```

So, it seems that scim is being activated/called by qt/kde applications, but why it doesn't work?

----------

## liuspider

I do not use emerge to install scim related packages. Now I am trying to emerge them...

Your problem sounds very strange, scim-qtimm is loaded and doing what is supposed to. However, I can not imagine why you can not activate it...

----------

## liuspider

I emerged exactly the same version as yours, but all works fine here. I can not reproduce it.

Alternatively, you may try to setup kde/qt apps to work with XIM, which is covered in our homepage wiki doc.

However, I really think that your system has something mis-configured...

----------

## liuspider

please try this:

change your locale to

en_US.UTF-8

that's the only differences between yours and mine I can imagine.

----------

## aricaldeira

Hi, liu

It solved the problem, it set LANG=en_US.UTF-8 and LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8, and now skim/scim is working everywhere! 谢谢!

The only thing I noticed is that it seems that kde is slower to start than it was before. But I checked the logs and I got no error messages from scim or skim, so I'm thinking it could be the immqt-bc flag of qt.

Another thing is that skype got quite unstable, it closes when I press ctrl+space  :Sad: , but this I solved by remerging it with the static flag, and now it's working fine, ugly but fine.

----------

## liuspider

skype issue please see here:

http://www.scim-im.org/wiki/faq/general/is_it_possible_to_prevent_ctrl_space_from_activating_scim_in_some_apps

if you do not want the  static version

----------

## Greisby

Hi,

I compared the environment variables of two accounts.

Mine (< in diff), where nothing works for kde (deadkeys/skim), and the one of my mother (> in diff).

I took a look at the SCIM Wiki. For me, I configured my system right :-/ 

Here are my environment variables. Could you tell me if there is something wrong?

```

ANT_HOME=/usr/share/ant-core

AUTO_SYMLINK=no

BASH=/bin/bash

BASH_ARGC=()

BASH_ARGV=()

BASH_LINENO=()

BASH_SOURCE=()

BASH_VERSINFO=([0]="3" [1]="00" [2]="16" [3]="1" [4]="release" [5]="i686-pc-linux-gnu")

BASH_VERSION='3.00.16(1)-release'

CG_COMPILER_EXE=/usr/bin/cgc

CLASSPATH=.

COLORTERM=

COLUMNS=80

CONFIG_PROTECT='/var/bind /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/spool/fax/etc /usr/lib/fax /usr/share/config'

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK='/etc/afs/C /etc/afs/afsws /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo'

CRYSTAL=/opt/crystal

CVS_RSH=ssh

DCCC_PATH=/usr/lib/distcc/bin

DESKTOP_SESSION=kde-3.3.2

DIRSTACK=()

DISPLAY=:0

DISTCC_LOG=

DISTCC_VERBOSE=0

DM_CONTROL=/var/run/xdmctl

EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim

EUID=1000

GCC_SPECS=

GDK_USE_XFT=1

GPG_AGENT_INFO=/tmp/gpg-ztgsur/S.gpg-agent:11317:1

GROUPS=()

GS_LIB=/home/greisby/.fonts

GTK2_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/greisby/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/greisby/.kde3.3/share/config/gtkrc

GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

GTK_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/greisby/.gtkrc:/home/greisby/.kde3.3/share/config/gtkrc

GUILE_LOAD_PATH=/usr/share/guile/1.6

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1

HISTFILE=/home/greisby/.bash_history

HISTFILESIZE=500

HISTSIZE=500

HOME=/home/greisby

HOSTNAME=gentoo

HOSTTYPE=i686

IA32ROOT=/opt/intel/compiler70/ia32

IFS=$' \t\n'

INFODIR=/usr/athena/info

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.15.92.0.2/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/info:/usr/share/info/emacs-21

INTEL_FLEXLM_LICENSE=/opt/intel/licenses

INTEL_LICENSE_FILE=/opt/intel/licenses

JAVAC=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/bin/javac

JAVA_HOME=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01

JDK_HOME=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01

KBUILD_OUTPUT_PREFIX=

KDEDIRS=/usr

KDE_FULL_SESSION=true

KDE_IS_PRELINKED=1

KDE_MALLOC=1

KDE_MULTIHEAD=false

KONSOLE_DCOP='DCOPRef(konsole-11670,konsole)'

KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION='DCOPRef(konsole-11670,session-5)'

LADSPA_PATH=/usr/lib/ladspa

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8

LESS=-R

LESSOPEN='|lesspipe.sh %s'

LGRINDEF=/usr/share/texmf/tex/latex/lgrind/lgrindef

LINES=24

LINUX_PORTAGE_WRITABLE=yes

LOGNAME=greisby

LS_COLORS='no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:ex=01;32:*.cmd=01;32:*.exe=01;32:*.com=01;32:*.btm=01;32:*.bat=01;32:*.sh=01;32:*.csh=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.mp3=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.aac=00;36:'

MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu

MAILCHECK=60

MANDIR=/usr/athena/man

MANPATH=/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.15.92.0.2/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/man:/opt/intel/compiler70/man::/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/vmware/man

MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla

OPENGL_PROFILE=nvidia

OPTERR=1

OPTIND=1

OSTYPE=linux-gnu

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

PATH=/usr/kde/3.3/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/afsws/bin:/etc/afs/afsws:/usr/athena/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3.5-20050130:/opt/intel/compiler70/ia32/bin:/opt/Acrobat5:/opt/sourcenav/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.01/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.3/bin:/usr/qt/3-embedded/bin:/opt/pixie/bin:/usr/games/bin:/opt/vmware/bin:/var/spool/fax/bin:/usr/share/karamba/bin

PIPESTATUS=([0]="0")

PIXIEHOME=/opt/pixie

PPID=11670

PRELINK_PATH=

PRELINK_PATH_MASK=/usr/lib/gstreamer-0.8:/usr/lib/wine:/usr/lib/valgrind

PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\w \$ \[\033[00m\]'

PS2='> '

PS4='+ '

PWD=/home/greisby

PYTHONDOCS=/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.3.4/html

QMAKESPEC=linux-g++

QTDIR=/usr/qt/3

QT_IM_MODULE=scim

QT_IM_SWITCHER=imsw-multi

SANE_CONFIG_DIR=/etc/sane.d

SESSION_MANAGER=local/gentoo:/tmp/.ICE-unix/11457

SGML_CATALOG_FILES=/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.2.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.0.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.0.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.2.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat

SHELL=/bin/bash

SHELLOPTS=braceexpand:emacs:hashall:histexpand:history:interactive-comments:monitor

SHLVL=2

TERM=xterm

TEXINPUTS=/usr/lib/hevea:

TMAKEPATH=/usr/lib/tmake/linux-g++

UID=1000

USER=greisby

WINDOWID=54526084

XCURSOR_SIZE=

XCURSOR_THEME=Gold

XDM_MANAGED=/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched,method=classic

XINITRC=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

XPSERVERLIST=':33 '

_=qhacc

safe_term=xterm

use_color=true

```

----------

## liuspider

Greisby:

Did you recompile qt without qtimm, but with qtimm-bc? If you compiled KDE apps against the qt with qtimm flag enabled (no matter whether you enabled qtimm-bc), you have to recompile all KDE apps against the newly compiled qt with only qtimm-bc enabled. If you only recompiled qt with qtimm, but not upgrade/install any KDE based apps, then recompile the qt with only qtimm-bc enabled is enough. The point is, if you change from qtimm enabled to disabled, or vice verce, you have to recompile all qt/kde based apps. 

Before you do that, you may make sure that it works with the newly compiled qt: try skim under qtconfig

You did not post the diff file...

----------

## Greisby

Well, it seems that qt is built with immqt-bc:

```

$ etcat -u qt

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend   : (U) Col 1 - Current USE flags        ]

[          : (I) Col 2 - Installed With USE flags ]

 U I [ Found these USE variables in : x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r3 ]

 + + cups     : Add support for CUPS (Common Unix Printing System)

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

 + + doc      : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + examples : Install example source code

 - - firebird : Adds support for the Firebird relational database

 + + gif      : Adds GIF image support

 + + ipv6     : Adds support for IP version 6

 + + mysql    : Adds mySQL support

 + + nas      : Adds support for network audio sound

 + + odbc     : Adds ODBC Support (Open DataBase Connectivity)

 + + opengl   : Adds support for OpenGL

 - - postgres : Adds support for the postgresql database

 + + sqlite   : unknown

 + + xinerama : Add support for the xinerama X11 extension, which allows you tostretch your display across multiple monitors

 + + zlib     : Adds support for zlib (de)compression

 + - immqt    : unknown

 + + immqt-bc : unknown

 - - debug    : Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too

```

In the font tab of qtconfig, I tried the dead keys and skim in the sample edit. None of them did work.

I compared some configuration files between my computer at work (were scim works) and my home computer:

/etc/env.d/02locale (home)

```

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8

```

/etc/env.d/02locate (work)

```

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

GDM_LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

KDM_LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

```

/etc/profile.env (home, partial)

```

export LC_CTYPE='en_US.UTF-8'

export LANG='en_US.UTF-8'

```

/etc/profile.env (work, partial)

```

export LC_CTYPE='de_DE.UTF-8'

export LANG='en_US.UTF-8'

export GDM_LANG='en_US.UTF-8'

export KDM_LANG='en_US.UTF-8'

```

/home/greisby/.xinitrc (home)

```

#export XMODIFIERS=@im=uim-anthy

#export GTK_IM_MODULE="uim-anthy"

#export LC_CTYPE=ja_JP

#LC_ALL=ja_JP.eucJP uim-xim &

LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8

```

/home/greisby/.xinitrc (work)

```

export XPSERVERLIST="`/bin/sh /usr/sbin/xprint get_xpserverlist`"

# Do not use when skim is installed

#LANG='de_DE.UTF-8' scim -d

#export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

export LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

export LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"

```

/home/greisby/.bashrc (home, partial)

```

alias ll="ls --color -l"

```

/home/greisby/.bashrc (work, partial)

```

##export LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

##export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

##export LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8"

#export LANG="en_US.utf8"

#export LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

#export LANGUAGE="en_US.utf8"

alias ll="ls --color -l"

```

/home/greisby/.inputrc (home)

```

$include /etc/inputrc

set completion-ignore-case on

```

/home/greisby/.inputrc (work)

N/A

/home/greisby/.Xclients (home)

```

source /usr/local/bin/gpg-agent-start.sh

#kinput2 -xim -kinput -canna &

#export RC_LC_CTYPE="ja_JP.UTF-8"

```

/home/greisby/.Xclients (work)

N/A

/home/greisby/.Xdefaults (home)

```

Xcursor.theme: Gold

#Xcursor.size: 48

#*inputMethod: kinput2

```

/home/greisby/.Xdefaults (work)

```

XTerm*font: fixed

```

/home/greisby/.xprofile (home)

```

source /usr/local/bin/gpg-agent-start.sh

export XPSERVERLIST="`/bin/sh /usr/sbin/xprint get_xpserverlist`"

export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

export GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

export QT_IM_SWITCHER=imsw-multi

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim

```

/home/greisby/.xprofile (work)

```

export XPSERVERLIST="`/bin/sh /usr/sbin/xprint get_xpserverlist`"

export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

export GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

export QT_IM_SWITCHER=imsw-multi

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim

```

/home/greisby/.profile (home)

N/A

/home/greisby/.profile (work)

```

#export LANG="en_US.utf8"

#export LC_ALL="en_US.utf8"

```

/home/greisby/.xsession (home)

```

#kinput2 -xim -kinput -canna &

```

/home/greisby/.xsession (work)

N/A

/home/greisby/.uim (home)

```

(define default-im-name 'anthy)

```

/home/greisby/.uim (work)

```

(define default-im-name 'anthy)

```

That's more interesting. There are a lot of differences:

/home/greisby/.scim/global (home)

```

/DefaultIMEngineFactory/en_US = 54b2928c-6e4a-4b21-8d80-19d8af37f8b2

```

/home/greisby/.scim/global (work)

```

/DefaultConfigModule = kconfig

/DefaultIMEngineFactory/C = 0f1c9e83-87ff-4d5b-b001-d26ed9eea28b

/DefaultIMEngineFactory/de_DE = fffb6633-7041-428e-9dfc-139117a71b6e

/DefaultIMEngineFactory/en_US = c6bebc27-6324-4b77-8ad4-6d41dcaf2e08

/DefaultPanelProgram = /usr/bin/scim-panel-kde

/DisabledIMEngineFactories = 856f06f6-8c57-49d3-8a96-7a5a34023624,de94c8e7-6021-

4787-a7ed-0d505bf9eea3,527168c7-329b-44ec-bb3d-effeebc942be,31cfe859-8015-4067-9

b75-1615bd54c72d,49d4407e-08e6-447d-814a-b7b2a358b851,a3e7a2f8-2f39-4586-b851-80

a857b1557d,78270c67-6edd-4d71-8efb-11f262141020,e27d65e3-db40-42ef-a81b-57b762ff

7cc0,33a8f7ff-b05a-4a54-b617-a73cd53583bd,107dcd74-b06a-4fcd-ac29-4b3136358eb7,1

7ebfb4f-2cc5-44da-a440-5c28c68997cf,234f1592-3180-480c-acf3-2c68e8a4a302,d4c0836

0-d8de-4551-9c9a-e28cb4636a0b,63e2c45d-3dbe-4a31-8ae0-892e6c41a217,b4ed97f1-95ec

-4cc1-8bb7-34b301c0f5f3,a0a566ee-f85d-4a15-bd48-c857db390704,1c4660a2-516a-4ca3-

bce2-8533c57bb977,98e4ca3b-8321-4903-a59d-84abce22f95a,8a6975df-6a78-4c7e-91d5-8

89da6c2fd80,a6a6ec50-675c-4609-9466-a4f32733e16e,11cb2711-6225-49ca-bde4-472d2ca

8aaef,a9eb5dd7-8e8a-4d1c-b486-2f59bbd12ef0,81f04456-5274-4d0d-96c2-8bb2f3be69b8,

a82d50ad-7995-4db7-9b34-3e9e4e31e4d7,2ffa6ab6-8ebc-4e8d-95a2-7ee6b7ffb9bd,a93845

cd-6e00-44fc-8928-22d2590bbb61,22879d8e-4824-4f70-947c-c0db8037ecd6,c0500ada-0f7

2-4dc4-9717-24e73fd7688d,682a7366-3f4b-4198-8c42-aebc9def0c36,c482abff-35a8-4bcb

-822c-e43633126f95,f42fbcda-d2e9-459b-82b2-396b187dd5c5,8303fcab-716d-4cb7-a83c-

b529e1dfd9cc,7a429b16-8527-4e9e-9783-b30b7d17adaf,50ec2062-7dfc-4948-9d3a-f853f0

ee5129,d5a0cf07-3b36-4c68-b02d-7ef2c78d8a75,aa53d188-4a70-4fe6-ad0f-fa785a22c33f

,2bd9599d-708a-4af3-957c-d2621bc622a4,c5af66e1-f017-490c-9598-fe68fe70818f,50cf1

952-1ab0-4eb8-91db-5a4fc5ef20e7,8969bed5-eb7b-441c-8d5e-1de5cf463328,2523be1e-b1

1c-4921-a1ec-67e483650039,5b54efb7-5a37-46e8-802a-4845d9b2745f,00d29b16-d659-4be

6-84c9-8f30ec3740ea,674e02fd-6614-47c0-bbbf-b95e2f28640f,73eb2aee-6ce9-43a5-8353

-24dbfd0a2372,12dc8499-4e99-4237-96f6-555a6d6026f0,3da743d7-4d5b-4fe4-aa46-597d1

76fb452,25ccf9a9-f532-4a0e-9ebf-c3c8d68cb736,2b03a434-a9bd-43e8-9c71-662931950d0

2,8f8b87bf-7dbb-4de7-a50b-a78988514874,aba86f78-53ad-444b-9192-09d35cad3c84,db4e

7180-7faf-49a9-8a91-3b48b65423da,0f730558-23d2-493a-8bc7-0473ff6125c7,56b35489-1

c04-4053-a922-9e29153d18f8,3a80941c-2524-4847-9ded-bf44a355f4de,7f82f830-7311-41

35-8393-5f73936f8ef1,3ad143b0-480d-48ed-bfb4-9b9b9ba71c0c,c5f4ee73-76eb-4312-896

b-17f5bf44dc6e,338ecf26-9e73-4dda-ac73-29109fdfdc5e,0fc676c9-943a-43f4-be05-e7e4

3b13b96a,29e26490-02c9-4d43-9668-c043c2e5e3e7,f1ccfd6b-88ba-48e8-a359-7df7371bcd

82,775759d7-49f9-4dd0-a9b6-8ae81bcd899c,b4c8aca2-7cd3-4d3a-a12a-6797fed89851,339

f0bfe-b947-4f09-b0b0-2682e34872e3,c68ad9a6-8404-4575-9aba-67de51fe6d60,047a41c8-

5da0-4aca-a35f-5f23078840f1,4d6e74ac-d752-4173-a732-a1f667cb1526,cf3b27aa-3c6f-4

f83-8144-8a0808ebce77,7ce64cde-df38-4d20-97fb-053eba125ade,415184fb-d645-496f-bb

de-f4f8c253395d,e6aa003b-6463-42d2-b0c5-8452a83f8b7f,98ec723d-97a3-4cef-9c0a-df9

aa62b6e2e,7dd0fa4a-93ce-466b-8dad-aec41a2a549e,e7e8ccfa-1ddd-410d-a090-8143ecdac

d4e,3d102755-fc08-4e24-9b74-218d044f4a29,9bef12ea-f24a-4545-9072-44c2cb97699f,c7

b0e37d-4ed0-41a9-8e55-6a882889b09c,1b6e0b3f-9724-4e2e-b3da-489b1812d97e,f32952ad

-4279-4999-8895-ebe6d6c8aa84,bb3b545e-b05e-49f3-a07b-f75deb266371,b7e3d4e6-e3e0-

4a5b-accd-7f911cbdcd36,1987ec94-fd7d-49c9-8eb5-b3b80b8fb692,adfbf67c-156d-44bd-9

5a7-5827286d6500,2d4e5dde-84af-4773-b457-f84c8bf24bbd,1b76eb2c-7982-47d3-af9c-00

5577e11b12,5b5edc0f-510a-49e0-bcdc-cdb2074ae682,18f1a0de-f409-4fba-974c-5aed8f61

f8cf,088b5c7c-e57c-45aa-8a0e-a32517a58796,a528ac45-0576-40ce-9b56-e31a9e9dda8b,2

cabf172-9051-4d0f-9e1e-523beb32362e

/SupportedUnicodeLocales = de_DE.UTF-8

```

/home/greisby/.scim/config (home)

```

/FrontEnd/Keys/NextFactory = Control+Alt+Down,Control+Shift_R,Control+Shift_L

/FrontEnd/Keys/PreviousFactory = Control+Alt+Up,Shift+Control_R,Shift+Control_L

/FrontEnd/Keys/ShowFactoryMenu = Control+Alt+l,Control+Alt+m,Control+Alt+s,Contr

ol+Alt+Right

/FrontEnd/Keys/Trigger = Control+space

/FrontEnd/Keys/ValidKeyMask = Shift+Control+Alt+Lock

/FrontEnd/Socket/ConfigReadOnly = false

/FrontEnd/Socket/MaxClients = 512

/FrontEnd/X11/BrokenWchar = true

/FrontEnd/X11/Dynamic = false

/FrontEnd/X11/OnTheSpot = false

/FrontEnd/X11/ServerName = SCIM

/FrontEnd/X11/ShowStatusBox = false

/Hotkeys/FrontEnd/NextFactory = Control+Alt+Down,Control+Shift_R,Control+Shift_L

/Hotkeys/FrontEnd/PreviousFactory = Control+Alt+Up,Shift+Control_R,Shift+Control

_L

/Hotkeys/FrontEnd/ShowFactoryMenu = Control+Alt+l,Control+Alt+m,Control+Alt+s,Co

ntrol+Alt+Right

/Hotkeys/FrontEnd/Trigger = Control+space

/Hotkeys/FrontEnd/ValidKeyMask = Shift+Control+Alt+Lock

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-am-sera = de94c8e7-6021-4787-a7ed-0d505bf9eea3

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ar-kbd = a5e616db-63eb-4e10-a15d-4811655af4f3

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-as-itrans = 31cfe859-8015-4067-9b75-1615bd54c72d

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-bn-itrans = a3e7a2f8-2f39-4586-b851-80a857b1557d

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-bo-wylie = adfbf67c-156d-44bd-95a7-5827286d6500

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-dv-phonetic = f1ccfd6b-88ba-48e8-a359-7df7371bcd82

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-el-kbd = 682a7366-3f4b-4198-8c42-aebc9def0c36

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-en-ispell = 68243143-85b7-4d88-8aeb-b5232c34004a

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-fa-isiri = 98ec723d-97a3-4cef-9c0a-df9aa62b6e2e

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-gu-itrans = f42fbcda-d2e9-459b-82b2-396b187dd5c5

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-he-kbd = 7a429b16-8527-4e9e-9783-b30b7d17adaf

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-hi-itrans = d5a0cf07-3b36-4c68-b02d-7ef2c78d8a75

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-hr-kbd = 22879d8e-4824-4f70-947c-c0db8037ecd6

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-hy-kbd = 0fc676c9-943a-43f4-be05-e7e43b13b96a

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ja-anthy = 65b2743c-c1f0-48c1-be50-ce69a7fa1949

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ja-tcode = 8969bed5-eb7b-441c-8d5e-1de5cf463328

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ka-kdb = 2523be1e-b11c-4921-a1ec-67e483650039

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-kk-arabic = e27d65e3-db40-42ef-a81b-57b762ff7cc0

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-kk-kbd = c5af66e1-f017-490c-9598-fe68fe70818f

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-km-yannis = 12dc8499-4e99-4237-96f6-555a6d6026f0

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-kn-itrans = 0f730558-23d2-493a-8bc7-0473ff6125c7

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ko-hangul2 = 3a80941c-2524-4847-9ded-bf44a355f4de

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ko-romaja = 3da743d7-4d5b-4fe4-aa46-597d176fb452

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-lo-lrt = 3ad143b0-480d-48ed-bfb4-9b9b9ba71c0c

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ml-itrans = 415184fb-d645-496f-bbde-f4f8c253395d

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-my-kdb = ae27032d-6c31-4018-9d13-f1839aab6545

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-or-itrans = 3d102755-fc08-4e24-9b74-218d044f4a29

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-pa-itrans = 7dd0fa4a-93ce-466b-8dad-aec41a2a549e

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ru-yawerty = c7b0e37d-4ed0-41a9-8e55-6a882889b09c

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-si-samanala = 775759d7-49f9-4dd0-a9b6-8ae81bcd899c

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-sk-kbd = f32952ad-4279-4999-8895-ebe6d6c8aa84

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-sr-kbd = b7e3d4e6-e3e0-4a5b-accd-7f911cbdcd36

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-bopo-kbd = b4c8aca2-7cd3-4d3a-a12a-6797fed89851

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-latin-post = f1ccfd6b-88ba-48e8-a359-7df7371bcd82

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-latn-post = 339f0bfe-b947-4f09-b0b0-2682e34872e3

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-latn-pre = c68ad9a6-8404-4575-9aba-67de51fe6d60

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-rfc1345 = 047a41c8-5da0-4aca-a35f-5f23078840f1

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-syrc-phonetic = 4d6e74ac-d752-4173-a732-a1f667cb1526

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-unicode = 1b76eb2c-7982-47d3-af9c-005577e11b12

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ta-itrans = 2bd9599d-708a-4af3-957c-d2621bc622a4

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-te-itrans = 5b5edc0f-510a-49e0-bcdc-cdb2074ae682

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-th-kesmanee = d4c08360-d8de-4551-9c9a-e28cb4636a0b

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-vi-telex = 338ecf26-9e73-4dda-ac73-29109fdfdc5e

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-vi-viqr = 992b8610-0173-4bdc-bd0b-5e9016219d33

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-zh-pinyin = 234f1592-3180-480c-acf3-2c68e8a4a302

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-zh-py = 29e26490-02c9-4d43-9668-c043c2e5e3e7

/IMEngine/RawCode/Languages = default

/IMEngine/Table/FullWidthLetterKey = Shift+space

/IMEngine/Table/FullWidthPunctKey = Control+period

/IMEngine/Table/LongPhraseFirst = false

/IMEngine/Table/ModeSwitchKey = Alt+Shift_L,Alt+Shift_R,Shift+Shift_L+KeyRelease

,Shift+Shift_R+KeyRelease

/IMEngine/Table/ShowKeyHint = false

/IMEngine/Table/ShowPrompt = false

/IMEngine/Table/UserTableBinary = true

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-anthy = 3bf4238e-ea4e-40e2-a448-9aed0d558688

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-canna = 47903928-ca2d-4c4f-aaf3-97a32efb66f4

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-hangul2 = cf3b27aa-3c6f-4f83-8144-8a0808ebce77

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-hangul3 = a0a566ee-f85d-4a15-bd48-c857db390704

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-ipa = 54b2928c-6e4a-4b21-8d80-19d8af37f8b2

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-am-sera = 527168c7-329b-44ec-bb3d-effeebc942be

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ar-kbd = d58644fa-8691-49f9-a06c-4969adcedabe

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-as-itrans = 49d4407e-08e6-447d-814a-b7b2a358b851

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-bn-itrans = 78270c67-6edd-4d71-8efb-11f262141020

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-bo-wylie = 2d4e5dde-84af-4773-b457-f84c8bf24bbd

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-el-kbd = c482abff-35a8-4bcb-822c-e43633126f95

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-gu-itrans = 8303fcab-716d-4cb7-a83c-b529e1dfd9cc

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-he-kbd = 50ec2062-7dfc-4948-9d3a-f853f0ee5129

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-hi-itrans = aa53d188-4a70-4fe6-ad0f-fa785a22c33f

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-hr-kbd = c0500ada-0f72-4dc4-9717-24e73fd7688d

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ja-anthy = db6edc87-7414-459f-9b38-313ffbba08c0

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ja-tcode = 21376af6-fa66-4048-a13d-b8a4a7bc67ec

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-kk-arabic = 5b54efb7-5a37-46e8-802a-4845d9b2745f

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-kk-kbd = 00d29b16-d659-4be6-84c9-8f30ec3740ea

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-kn-itrans = 50cf1952-1ab0-4eb8-91db-5a4fc5ef20e7

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ko-hangul2 = 8f8b87bf-7dbb-4de7-a50b-a78988514874

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ko-romaja = aba86f78-53ad-444b-9192-09d35cad3c84

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-lo-lrt = 56b35489-1c04-4053-a922-9e29153d18f8

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ml-itrans = 7f82f830-7311-4135-8393-5f73936f8ef1

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-or-itrans = c5f4ee73-76eb-4312-896b-17f5bf44dc6e

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-pa-itrans = e6aa003b-6463-42d2-b0c5-8452a83f8b7f

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ru-yawerty = 94519d47-6b02-4f01-9662-68340aa54062

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-sl-kbd = 9bef12ea-f24a-4545-9072-44c2cb97699f

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-sr-kbd = e7e8ccfa-1ddd-410d-a090-8143ecdacd4e

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ta-itrans = 1b6e0b3f-9724-4e2e-b3da-489b1812d97e

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-te-itrans = bb3b545e-b05e-49f3-a07b-f75deb266371

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-th-kesmanee = 1987ec94-fd7d-49c9-8eb5-b3b80b8fb692

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-vi-telex = 18f1a0de-f409-4fba-974c-5aed8f61f8cf

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-vi-viqr = 088b5c7c-e57c-45aa-8a0e-a32517a58796

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-zh-pinyin = 63e2c45d-3dbe-4a31-8ae0-892e6c41a217

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-zh-py = b4ed97f1-95ec-4cc1-8bb7-34b301c0f5f3

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-pinyin-big5 = feea4b74-69ca-466c-9dae-c66938277f62

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-prime = a528ac45-0576-40ce-9b56-e31a9e9dda8b

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-py = a7260f28-f634-49b9-bda0-9563e73dfdcc

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-pyunihan = 0f1c9e83-87ff-4d5b-b001-d26ed9eea28b

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-romaja = 1c4660a2-516a-4ca3-bce2-8533c57bb977

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-skk = 25ccf9a9-f532-4a0e-9ebf-c3c8d68cb736

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-tcode = 2b03a434-a9bd-43e8-9c71-662931950d02

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-tutcode = db4e7180-7faf-49a9-8a91-3b48b65423da

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-viqr = 7ce64cde-df38-4d20-97fb-053eba125ade

/Panel/Gtk/Color/ActiveBackground = light sky blue

/Panel/Gtk/Color/ActiveText = black

/Panel/Gtk/Color/NormalBackground = #F7F3F7

/Panel/Gtk/Color/NormalText = black

/Panel/Gtk/DefaultSticked = true

/Panel/Gtk/Font = Sans 13

/Panel/Gtk/LookupTableEmbedded = true

/Panel/Gtk/LookupTableVertical = false

/Panel/Gtk/ShowStatusBox = false

/Panel/Gtk/ShowTrayIcon = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/AlwaysShow = false

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/AutoSnap = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/HideTimeout = 2

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/POS_X = 1292

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/POS_Y = 1106

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowFactoryIcon = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowFactoryName = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowHelpIcon = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowMenuIcon = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowPropertyLabel = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowSetupIcon = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowStickIcon = true

/UpdateTimeStamp = 1110827777:301297

```

/home/greisby/.scim/config (work)

```

/FrontEnd/Keys/NextFactory = Control+Alt+Down,Control+Shift_R,Control+Shift_L

/FrontEnd/Keys/PreviousFactory = Control+Alt+Up,Shift+Control_R,Shift+Control_L

/FrontEnd/Keys/ShowFactoryMenu = Control+Alt+l,Control+Alt+m,Control+Alt+s,Contr

ol+Alt+Right

/FrontEnd/Keys/Trigger = Control+space

/FrontEnd/Keys/ValidKeyMask = Shift+Control+Alt+Lock

/FrontEnd/Socket/ConfigReadOnly = false

/FrontEnd/Socket/MaxClients = 512

/FrontEnd/X11/BrokenWchar = true

/FrontEnd/X11/Dynamic = false

/FrontEnd/X11/OnTheSpot = false

/FrontEnd/X11/ServerName = SCIM

/FrontEnd/X11/ShowStatusBox = false

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-am-sera = de94c8e7-6021-4787-a7ed-0d505bf9eea3

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ar-kbd = 98ec723d-97a3-4cef-9c0a-df9aa62b6e2e

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-as-itrans = 31cfe859-8015-4067-9b75-1615bd54c72d

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-bn-itrans = a3e7a2f8-2f39-4586-b851-80a857b1557d

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-bo-wylie = adfbf67c-156d-44bd-95a7-5827286d6500

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-dv-phonetic = 682a7366-3f4b-4198-8c42-aebc9def0c36

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-el-kbd = 68243143-85b7-4d88-8aeb-b5232c34004a

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-en-ispell = a5e616db-63eb-4e10-a15d-4811655af4f3

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-fa-isiri = f42fbcda-d2e9-459b-82b2-396b187dd5c5

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-gu-itrans = 7a429b16-8527-4e9e-9783-b30b7d17adaf

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-he-kbd = d5a0cf07-3b36-4c68-b02d-7ef2c78d8a75

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-hi-itrans = 22879d8e-4824-4f70-947c-c0db8037ecd6

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-hr-kbd = 65b2743c-c1f0-48c1-be50-ce69a7fa1949

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-hy-kbd = 8969bed5-eb7b-441c-8d5e-1de5cf463328

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ja-anthy = 2523be1e-b11c-4921-a1ec-67e483650039

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ja-tcode = e27d65e3-db40-42ef-a81b-57b762ff7cc0

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ka-kdb = c5af66e1-f017-490c-9598-fe68fe70818f

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-kk-arabic = 12dc8499-4e99-4237-96f6-555a6d6026f0

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-kk-kbd = 0f730558-23d2-493a-8bc7-0473ff6125c7

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-km-yannis = 3a80941c-2524-4847-9ded-bf44a355f4de

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-kn-itrans = 3ad143b0-480d-48ed-bfb4-9b9b9ba71c0c

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ko-hangul2 = 415184fb-d645-496f-bbde-f4f8c253395d

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ko-romaja = ae27032d-6c31-4018-9d13-f1839aab6545

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-lo-lrt = 3d102755-fc08-4e24-9b74-218d044f4a29

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ml-itrans = 7dd0fa4a-93ce-466b-8dad-aec41a2a549e

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-my-kdb = c7b0e37d-4ed0-41a9-8e55-6a882889b09c

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-or-itrans = f32952ad-4279-4999-8895-ebe6d6c8aa84

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-pa-itrans = b7e3d4e6-e3e0-4a5b-accd-7f911cbdcd36

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ru-yawerty = 2bd9599d-708a-4af3-957c-d2621bc622a4

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-si-samanala = 5b5edc0f-510a-49e0-bcdc-cdb2074ae682

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-sk-kbd = d4c08360-d8de-4551-9c9a-e28cb4636a0b

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-sr-kbd = 338ecf26-9e73-4dda-ac73-29109fdfdc5e

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-bopo-kbd = c68ad9a6-8404-4575-9aba-67de51fe6d60

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-latn-post = 775759d7-49f9-4dd0-a9b6-8ae81bcd899c

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-latn-pre = 234f1592-3180-480c-acf3-2c68e8a4a302

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-rfc1345 = b4c8aca2-7cd3-4d3a-a12a-6797fed89851

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-syrc-phonetic = 339f0bfe-b947-4f09-b0b0-2682e34872e3

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-t-unicode = 4d6e74ac-d752-4173-a732-a1f667cb1526

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-ta-itrans = 992b8610-0173-4bdc-bd0b-5e9016219d33

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-te-itrans = 29e26490-02c9-4d43-9668-c043c2e5e3e7

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-th-kesmanee = f1ccfd6b-88ba-48e8-a359-7df7371bcd82

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-vi-telex = 1b76eb2c-7982-47d3-af9c-005577e11b12

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-vi-viqr = 047a41c8-5da0-4aca-a35f-5f23078840f1

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-zh-pinyin = 3da743d7-4d5b-4fe4-aa46-597d176fb452

/IMEngine/M17N/UUID-zh-py = 0fc676c9-943a-43f4-be05-e7e43b13b96a

/IMEngine/RawCode/Languages = default

/IMEngine/Table/FullWidthLetterKey = Shift+space

/IMEngine/Table/FullWidthPunctKey = Control+period

/IMEngine/Table/LongPhraseFirst = false

/IMEngine/Table/ModeSwitchKey = Alt+Shift_L,Alt+Shift_R,Shift+Shift_L+KeyRelease

,Shift+Shift_R+KeyRelease

/IMEngine/Table/ShowKeyHint = false

/IMEngine/Table/ShowPrompt = false

/IMEngine/Table/UserTableBinary = true

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-anthy = 3bf4238e-ea4e-40e2-a448-9aed0d558688

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-canna = 47903928-ca2d-4c4f-aaf3-97a32efb66f4

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-hangul2 = cf3b27aa-3c6f-4f83-8144-8a0808ebce77

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-hangul3 = a0a566ee-f85d-4a15-bd48-c857db390704

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-ipa = 54b2928c-6e4a-4b21-8d80-19d8af37f8b2

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-am-sera = 527168c7-329b-44ec-bb3d-effeebc942be

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ar-kbd = d58644fa-8691-49f9-a06c-4969adcedabe

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-as-itrans = 49d4407e-08e6-447d-814a-b7b2a358b851

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-bn-itrans = 78270c67-6edd-4d71-8efb-11f262141020

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-bo-wylie = 2d4e5dde-84af-4773-b457-f84c8bf24bbd

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-el-kbd = c482abff-35a8-4bcb-822c-e43633126f95

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-gu-itrans = 8303fcab-716d-4cb7-a83c-b529e1dfd9cc

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-he-kbd = 50ec2062-7dfc-4948-9d3a-f853f0ee5129

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-hi-itrans = aa53d188-4a70-4fe6-ad0f-fa785a22c33f

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-hr-kbd = c0500ada-0f72-4dc4-9717-24e73fd7688d

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ja-anthy = db6edc87-7414-459f-9b38-313ffbba08c0

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ja-tcode = 21376af6-fa66-4048-a13d-b8a4a7bc67ec

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-kk-arabic = 5b54efb7-5a37-46e8-802a-4845d9b2745f

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-kk-kbd = 00d29b16-d659-4be6-84c9-8f30ec3740ea

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-kn-itrans = 50cf1952-1ab0-4eb8-91db-5a4fc5ef20e7

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ko-hangul2 = 8f8b87bf-7dbb-4de7-a50b-a78988514874

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ko-romaja = 56b35489-1c04-4053-a922-9e29153d18f8

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-lo-lrt = 7f82f830-7311-4135-8393-5f73936f8ef1

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ml-itrans = c5f4ee73-76eb-4312-896b-17f5bf44dc6e

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-or-itrans = e6aa003b-6463-42d2-b0c5-8452a83f8b7f

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-pa-itrans = 94519d47-6b02-4f01-9662-68340aa54062

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ru-yawerty = 9bef12ea-f24a-4545-9072-44c2cb97699f

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-sl-kbd = e7e8ccfa-1ddd-410d-a090-8143ecdacd4e

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-sr-kbd = 1b6e0b3f-9724-4e2e-b3da-489b1812d97e

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-ta-itrans = bb3b545e-b05e-49f3-a07b-f75deb266371

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-te-itrans = 1987ec94-fd7d-49c9-8eb5-b3b80b8fb692

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-th-kesmanee = 18f1a0de-f409-4fba-974c-5aed8f61f8cf

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-vi-telex = 088b5c7c-e57c-45aa-8a0e-a32517a58796

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-vi-viqr = b4ed97f1-95ec-4cc1-8bb7-34b301c0f5f3

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-zh-pinyin = 63e2c45d-3dbe-4a31-8ae0-892e6c41a217

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-m17n-zh-py = aba86f78-53ad-444b-9192-09d35cad3c84

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-pinyin-big5 = feea4b74-69ca-466c-9dae-c66938277f62

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-prime = a528ac45-0576-40ce-9b56-e31a9e9dda8b

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-py = a7260f28-f634-49b9-bda0-9563e73dfdcc

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-pyunihan = 0f1c9e83-87ff-4d5b-b001-d26ed9eea28b

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-romaja = 1c4660a2-516a-4ca3-bce2-8533c57bb977

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-skk = 25ccf9a9-f532-4a0e-9ebf-c3c8d68cb736

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-tcode = 2b03a434-a9bd-43e8-9c71-662931950d02

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-tutcode = db4e7180-7faf-49a9-8a91-3b48b65423da

/IMEngine/UIM/UUID-viqr = 7ce64cde-df38-4d20-97fb-053eba125ade

/Panel/Gtk/Color/ActiveBackground = light sky blue

/Panel/Gtk/Color/ActiveText = black

/Panel/Gtk/Color/NormalBackground = #F7F3F7

/Panel/Gtk/Color/NormalText = black

/Panel/Gtk/DefaultSticked = true

/Panel/Gtk/Font = default

/Panel/Gtk/LookupTableEmbedded = true

/Panel/Gtk/LookupTableVertical = false

/Panel/Gtk/ShowStatusBox = false

/Panel/Gtk/ShowTrayIcon = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/AlwaysShow = false

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/AutoSnap = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/HideTimeout = 2

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/POS_X = -1

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/POS_Y = -1

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowFactoryIcon = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowFactoryName = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowHelpIcon = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowSetupIcon = true

/Panel/Gtk/ToolBar/ShowStickIcon = true

/UpdateTimeStamp = 1110900019:367515

```

Tomorrow I'll have to go 2-3 days to install a system in a radio. When I come back I'll compare the environment variables of my 2 shells (home/work), and post it if I see a significative difference.

----------

## Greisby

Hum. I've a strange layout for the previous post on my firefox...

----------

## liuspider

did you try to use  de_DE.UTF-8 at home?

you may also want to add this line to /home/greisby/.scim/global

/SupportedUnicodeLocales = de_DE.UTF-8

----------

## aricaldeira

Greisby,

Are you using any graphical login manager, like kdm, gdm, entrance? Because this seems to be the problem here. I followed liuspider's instructions, and everything worked fine, but only when I start kde via startx. When I use kdm, or gdm, or other login manager to start kde, skim/scim stop to respond to ctrl+space only on qt/kde applications; gtk applications still work fine.

Still have no idea why is that. I'm 100% certain that the necessary variables are being exported at startup time, because I put them in /etc/env.d/02locale:

```
LANG=en_US.UTF-8

LC_ALL=pt_BR.UTF-8

XMODIFIERS="@im=SCIM"

QT_IM_MODULE=scim

GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

```

That, as I said, did the trick for me, but only when I use startx manually, whether kde is defined only in rc.conf, or via .xinitrc script, the result is the same.

----------

## liuspider

I just updated the doc, you can find a new table: it is generally not recommanded to set LC_ALL

http://www.scim-im.org/wiki/documentation/install_configure/all/configuration_of_system

----------

## Greisby

Still nothing new here...

I checked the Using UTF-8 with Gentoo page on gentoo.org.

I noticed followings:

```

#locale -a | grep en_US\\\|fr_FR\\\|de_DE

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.utf8

en_US

en_US.iso885915

en_US.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR@euro

fr_FR.utf8

```

There is no de_DE.UTF-8 , en_US.UTF-8 and fr_FR.UTF-8

Could this be a cause of the problem?

----------

## liuspider

you have to have at least one *.UTF-8 locale in order to activate SCIM

please add en_US.UTF-8 or de_DE.UTF-8

----------

## Greisby

Hem. I tried to do what was in the gentoo doc, but... it had no effect.

 *Quote:*   

> # localedef -i en_US -f UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8
> 
> # localedef -i de_DE -f UTF-8 de_DE.UTF-8
> 
> # localedef -i fr_FR -f UTF-8 fr_FR.UTF-8
> ...

 

Do you think I should reemerge glibc?

----------

## Greisby

Strange, I have the same locales on the other computer where scim works...

I also tracked for "utf8" and "UTF-8" in /etc/*

Everything is identical.... desesperating.

----------

## liuspider

it seems to me your system does not have at least one working utf8 locale 

have a look at

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Specifying_only_needed_locales

then please try to re-emerge glibc,

----------

## Greisby

Well, I did not use the userlocale use flag. So I should have all locales...

But well, I'll try reemerging glibc, and if I still don't have them I'll then try with userlocale.

----------

## liuspider

it is generally recommanded to enable the userlocale flag if you want to compile glibc: it will save you significant amount compiling time

no one in the world need every locale installed

----------

## Greisby

Well, it didn't change anything.

I checked on the computer when scim works, I have the same locales (xx_XX.utf8 , no xx_XX.UTF- :Cool: . It's probably normal.

----------

## Greisby

It must be a problem with the user profile.

I just started a konsole as root, the compose key works! (scim not)

I played a bit with the environment variables, and saw that setting any of the following variables disables the dead keys & the compose key:

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim

export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

The following have no immediate effect (prob since imm is disabled without the 2 previous ones).

QT_IM_SWITCHER=imsw-multi

GTK_IM_MODULE=scim

Any clue?

----------

## liuspider

with:

export QT_IM_MODULE=scim

export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM 

can you use scim?

I recommand you remove all scim related stuffs, and then re-emerge them all: it seems to me that you have some broken packages installed...

----------

## Greisby

Well, setting these 3 variables, unsetting the 2 others and starting a new konsole doesn't work. I'll try tomorrow to restart X (I'm watching a movie right now  :Wink:  )

For the idea of reemerging, what packages do you suggest?

-glibc, qt, anthy, scim, anthy, scim-anthy.

Hmmm. Here are the i18n packages I installed. Could one be the cause of the problems?

app-i18n/canna

app-i18n/freewnn

app-i18n/im-canna

app-i18n/im-ja

app-i18n/jmode

app-i18n/kakasi

app-i18n/kinput2

app-i18n/leif

app-i18n/prime

app-i18n/scim

app-i18n/scim-anthy

app-i18n/scim-m17n

app-i18n/scim-qtimm

app-i18n/scim-tables

app-i18n/scim-uim

app-i18n/skkinput

app-i18n/skk-jisyo

app-i18n/skkserv

app-i18n/uim

app-i18n/uim-kdehelper

I removed skim to test without... I should perhaps try again.

----------

## liuspider

reinstall all packages containing scim, plus skim  :Wink: 

----------

## Greisby

Really incredible :-/

No effect!

But... what do you think about the difference of running processes between the 2 PC?

Non-working PC:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ ps auwx | grep scim
> 
> greisby  15743  0.0  0.1   5076  1700 ?        Ss   May25   0:00  /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-helper-manager
> ...

 

Working PC:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ps auwx | grep scim
> 
> greisby  32683  0.0  1.2  47684 13348 ?        Ss   May25   0:00 /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-launcher -d -c simple -e all -f socket --no-stay
> ...

 

----------

## liuspider

these differences are reasonable, and does not infer anything wrong

in all KDE apps, you can not activate scim, right?

----------

## Greisby

Right.

For other (like firefox: 英語) it's ok.

----------

## liuspider

are you sure you installed the same version of scim in your two computers?

----------

## Greisby

Yes. For both I have:

# emerge -p scim skim

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/scim-1.2.1

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/skim-1.2.2

----------

## liuspider

Did you try this:

XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM QT_IM_MODULE=xim kate

or 

QT_IM_MODULE=scim kate

----------

## Greisby

Aha!

Interesting, the 1st one works (QT_IM_MODULE=xim kate).

----------

## liuspider

ok, then you know your problem:

You did not export the XMODIFIERS correctly

and scim-qtimm was not installed properly (or you didnot install it?)

----------

## Greisby

Ah..... well, lets check.

1) scim-qtimm is installed

```

# emerge -p scim-qtimm

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-i18n/scim-qtimm-0.8.5-r1

```

Errrrr. what do you mean with "properly"?

Is there anything I could check?

2) What do you mean with "you did not export XMODIFIERS correctly"?

Here are the files with XMODIFIERS:

```

# grep -R /etc /home/greisby

/home/greisby/.xinitrc:#export XMODIFIERS=@im=uim-anthy

/home/greisby/.xinitrc:#export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

/home/greisby/.xprofile:export XMODIFIERS=@im=SCIM

```

Shall I add it to another file? /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.4 perhaps?

----------

## liuspider

I remembered you used to set

QT_IM_MODULE=scim

as long as your scim-qtimm is not working as expected, try to use

export QT_IM_MODULE=xim

instead. Your XMODIFIERS is correct  :Razz: , sorry

about scim-qtimm:

try to upgrade to scim-qt-0.8.9

----------

## Greisby

I upgraded scim and skim to 1.2.2 and scim-qtimm to 0.8.9

Now the deadkeys work again, but scim still not.

I did not try yet setting QT_IM_MODULE=xim as you said.

But selecting Input Method->XIM on controls works (it was Input Method->scim).

Btw, what is Input Method->Simple composing input method? The same as scim?

I'll restart my session tomorrow to check that setting QT_IM_MODULE to xim works.

Thanks for helping me  :Smile: 

----------

## liuspider

>Btw, what is Input Method->Simple composing input method? The same as scim? 

No. simple composing input method provides just compose key support

----------

